# Intel MAC running OSX and Windows in parallel



## cjoyce1980 (Jun 18, 2006)

Just check this out....... i dont really need to say anything else.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MV0tqiV8BY&search=parallels on mac


----------

